# Can anyone tell anything about this motor?



## brian_ (Feb 7, 2017)

The obvious reason for four terminals would be for separate field excitation ("SepEx"), but the field wires shouldn't need to be the same size as the armature wires, since the field gets much less current. 

There appears to be an information plate on top - that would probably be informative.


----------



## Eric (Sep 9, 2012)

Cant get to the motor right now, this is just a screenshot from a for sale advert, pretty long drive to get there and seller isn't willing or able to send me a photo of the information plate


----------



## cricketo (Oct 4, 2018)

Another way to deduce the motor type is from the motor controller make/model.


----------



## Duncan (Dec 8, 2008)

Looks like a series wound - four large cables

BUT the other end - the drive end - may not be usable


----------



## cricketo (Oct 4, 2018)

Duncan said:


> Looks like a series wound - four large cables
> 
> BUT the other end - the drive end - may not be usable


It looks like a golf-cart style transaxle. Motor could be series indeed. Looks similar to this :









Club Car 36 Volt Electric Motor Part Number 1012191 for sale online | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Club Car 36 Volt Electric Motor Part Number 1012191 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## Eric (Sep 9, 2012)

cricketo said:


> It looks like a golf-cart style transaxle. Motor could be series indeed. Looks similar to this :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It is from a golf cart, so it might be the motor from the ebay link. if it is 36V i cant use it, but i was looking for a cheap 48V series motor controller and was hoping to have found one in this golf cart.


----------



## cricketo (Oct 4, 2018)

If the motor is 36V, you should be able to use it with a 48V controller without issues. Still, visual similarity can be deceiving, so find out from the seller what exactly you're getting before paying for it


----------



## Eric (Sep 9, 2012)

But is is the other way round, i already have the a 48V motor, and was looking for a controller to get it running. If this motor/controller setup is 36V and maybe not series, i dont want to take the gamble of buying it and ending up with more stuff i cannot use. The search continues!
The seller isn't very helpful unfortunately and wont send me any other photo's.


----------



## brian_ (Feb 7, 2017)

Of course series is the obvious answer (due to the four equally large cables), and I should have realized earlier that the field and armature are not simply connected in series because the field is likely going through a reversing relay. Logically that should be located closer to the motor, but someone chose to mount it with the controller instead.

It's all interesting speculation, but relatively pointless without some real information.


----------

